# New pup



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Picked up a new Brittany pup, he is 8weeks old when is the best time to introduce him to water and birds I want to use him for upland and ducks


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Scott - spend time bonding with him and don't worry about birds quite yet. You can take for walks in the field etc, but don't have any expectations. If you find water it is best if you can walk in the water with him but don't expect him to swim, be patient. For bird intro if you have access to pigeons or some kind of game birds (not pheasants) kill it and let him play with it, then move to wing clipped birds that he can catch (one or two). I would wait on birds till about three to four months unless you really have a bold pup.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Is there a place around Fargo to get live birds/pigions?


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Not sure, you need to join Red River NAVHDA they will get you going


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Should I add some pheasant sent to his toys so he starts smelling it or wait?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Scott Schuchard said:


> Should I add some pheasant sent to his toys so he starts smelling it or wait?


no


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Should I use it on anything (bumpers, make trails in the yard)


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

At 8 weeks old, he is not a pup. He is a very, very young pup. Like pre-kindergarten age. Let him be a pup for a bit. He needs to get used to people and and the things in this big world. That is all new to him. There will be lots of time for birds. There are some really good training books and DVDs that will walk you along in steps according to the dogs age and ability. One I liked was "Speed Train Your Bird Dog" by Larry Mueller. Might have got it at Barnes and Noble or you can order it from them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Scott dont worry about it .....you dont train a bird dog to hunt they are born knowing how. All you have to do is properly socialize him, teach him basic obedience gently and kindly and he will be fine. When hes big enough to run thru the fields put him in fields with birds in them and he will chase a few then start pointing them like magic....he cant help it pointing is his natural response.

When he gets a little older say 16 weeks if you want you can teach him to track for the fun of it with a hot dog dragged across the line off to your side off a fishing rod so he learns to track the hot dog and not your scent. Start with short straight drags then when he gets good at it put some 90 degree turns so he loses the scent and "checks" (circles) to pickup the scent line again. Its a simple exercise that does teach nose awarenes. Microwave the hotdogs first then let them cool and leave about a 1/3 of it at the end of the trail. dont over do it once a day for a couple weeks is more than enough. Just helps them understand how to use their nose.

Its a common practice among beaglers with their pups.

Right now hes just an infant and just needs affection and exposure to friendly people so he has a bold outgoing attitude.

DO not expose him to gunfire in any fashion at this point. He should be well into birds before that.

You need to get a good book or video as Dick suggested (pick one training program dont mix and match) and follow it all the way thru.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Thank you guys I'll go and check out a couple books or DVDs this weekend.


----------

